# Démarrer et arrêter l'économiseur d'écran



## eldiablo (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous... 

Tombé depuis peu dans le monde de Mac Os X, je cherche à piloter l'économiseur d'écran, que cela soit depuis AppleScript ou un script shell... J'ai en effet un AppleScript qui pilote FileMaker, mais, hélas, FileMaker n'exécute pas le script si l'économiseur d'écran est actif...  

Vu que le script en question doit tourner pendant la nuit (vive la crontab), je n'ai guère envie de devoir passer toutes les nuits le temps que le script tourne ! 

Une petite idée ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2005)

ben désactives l'économiseur d'ecran...


----------



## Freelancer (21 Janvier 2005)

Va ds les preferences systeme, puis exposé puis choisi un coin d'ecran actif "desactiver l'economiseur d'ecran". Less is More


----------



## Eddy58 (21 Janvier 2005)

Sur www.objective-cocoa.org, il y a un bout de code pour désactiver le screensaver, il suffit de mettre ce code dans un projet sous X-Code et de le compiler pour obtenir un exécutable adéquat, ensuite tu peux lancer ou pas ce programme depuis AppleScript normalement... 

http://www.objective-cocoa.org/forum/index.php?topic=331.0


----------

